# CP 342-5 S7 CP für PROFIBUS



## B72 (12 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Nach rund einer Woche habe ich nun endlich meine CP´s 342-5 bekommen.

Ich hatte jedoch heute sogleich Probleme bei der Konfiguration. Meines erachtens ist in der HWK alles richtig eingestellt. Die CP´s haben den Ausgabestand V5.2, projektiert sind V5.0 (laut Siemens IO). Der CP sitzt am Baugruppenträger 0 auf Steckplatz 10 und hat die Adr.1. Der Zugriff über den Rückwandbus ist IO, kann CP starten und stoppen vom PG. Er erkennt jedoch den DP/DP Coupler mit Adr.3 nicht. Auf der Onboard SS läuft es problemlos.

Ich erreiche die Hotline erst wieder am Montagmorgen und dann kommt noch die übliche Reaktionszeit bis zum  Rückruf zum tragen.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen der ähnliche Probleme hatte.

B72


----------



## Martin Glarner (12 Juli 2003)

Hallo,
Das mit der V5.0 kann ich bestätigen.
Für die Kommunikation zwischen CPU und CP müssen die Bausteine DP_SEND und DP_RECV aus der Bibliothek "SIMATIC_NET_CP" eingesetzt werden. Solange diese Bausteine nicht bearbeitet werden leuchtet noch eine rote LED. Ich weiss aber das genaue Verhalten nicht mehr.

Ich kann Dir ein kleines Programm mit einer CP zu senden. Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter.


----------

